# The couple of weeks leading up the the ride...



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Houston said:


> What do you guys do in the week or two leading up to an endurance ride? Keep conditioning like usual or take it easier to give your horse a rest before the event or work on other things?


Our horses get the 2 weeks pre-ride totally off.. but that said, they are older horses who don't need reminders on their manners, etc! They are also turned out 24/7. 

I was taught that fitness is something gradually built, so you aren't going to make your horse more fit in the last 2 weeks before a race, only have less reserves. That made sense to me, and so far has seemed to serve my horses well. Again, with the caveat the horse in question isn't going to be a raving jerk without work for 2 weeks. In that case, I would do short, mental-work rides just to keep them focused until the ride.

Can't wait to hear how your ride goes!!


----------

